# It All Started with a Leather Pouch: Building a Columbia WWI Military Model



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 11, 2019)

As my thread title states: "it all started with a leather pouch."  In early April, a fellow Caber who I had just bought a couple bike parts texted an image of a leather pouch.  He thought it was something I may like (note the puzzle pieces in the back ground, this is the original image he sent me).  At that time I passed on the pouch but a few weeks later he showed it to me at Memory Lane and I bought it on the spot.  The pouch came from a group of others that were found at a military garrison in Virginia.  I bought it as a display piece, if a military bike came into my future down the road, all the better.




Also at this years Memory Lane I bought a matched 28 inch steel clincher wheel set with original painted surface and Morrow rear hub.  Again, no real plans for the future, I had one bike they would work on but the wheel set seemed out of place with that bicycle.




The fork and frame came to me in early June from an auction in York, Pennsylvania (I was born in York).  Before the auction someone had posted the below image asking for identification of the bicycle.  I had previously seen the auction listing but thought it was an ambitious project I was not ready to tackle.   Later, I posted on the ID thread (and also in the Ebay, Craigslist, etc thread) the auction link to give other Cabers opportunity to go after the bike.  Anyway, the bike sat for over a week with no bids; I also had conversations with a couple likely buyers but no one was interested.  At the last minute I threw in a low bid never expecting to get the bike but it was mine for $100 plus buyer's premium.  Now, off to the races, the project had truly started, time to find the rest of the puzzle pieces!




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-need-i-d-assistance-on-this-frame.152967/#post-1027587


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 11, 2019)

I did not inspect the bicycle before the auction so I had no idea if the bike would be a true military model or a civilian version.  A couple days after the sale I was able to pick-up the bike and I was glad to see traces of olive drab paint on both the frame and fork!   Unfortunately someone had dry scraped off about 95% of the paint.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 11, 2019)

And now the puzzle pieces, to date I have been very fortunate to track down and be offered the following:
Westfield double d chain ring and crank
Neverout OD light with clamp
Stem
Saddle
Regulation issued tire pump
The correct rear rack and appropriate rat trap pedals should be shipping in the next day or two but I had to buy an entire bicycle to get those.  Correct fenders are in the works and correct repop corrugated grips are coming from Canada.
Still elusive is the rare Columbia "Military Model" badge!  Proper handlebars have not surfaced either.  Funny enough, at Memory Lane this year I sold a bike that had the needed bars!
I want to offer huge thanks to everyone who has made this project a success so far: Lester @lgrinnings Sean @stezell , Jesse @Jesse McCauley , Ivo @Balloontyre , Alan Ponder , Scott @sm2501 , Boz @Bozman , Chris @fat tire trader , Adrian @Mercian , @blackcat , if I missed anyone my apologizes!  It takes a community, again my appreciation to all who have helped!


----------



## stezell (Jul 11, 2019)

Looking good Brant, coming together nicely!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 11, 2019)

Some threads need a soundtrack - 
Killer Brant as always -


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Bozman (Jul 11, 2019)

Looking fantastic my friend. I'm trying to track down a correct chain ring myself now. 

On a lighter front I'm creating a reproduction tool bag after the one pictured on Adrian's post on the rifle rack. 

Once I complete it I will post the plans and pics of the final product. 

Boz

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 3, 2019)

More pieces to the puzzle: bars (a bit tweaked but should be fixable), rear rack (I had to buy an entire bike to get that bit), and heavy duty rat traps, period correct but not catalog correct. They will be place holders until the correct ones come my way.  Many thanks to @sm2501 and @oldwhizzer .






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi Brant,

You're doing well, congratulations.

The rack I'm envious of, but the fact that they are turning up (I'm hoping not to have to buy a bicycle with it, though), means that they are out there. My search continues.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello Brant;
Oh yes, i understand better your research on fixing before your rear rack, great find!
Now, we are 3 to have to own this parts.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 21, 2021)

Ready to visit the sand blaster tomorrow!  The badges that Scott McCaskey and I had made have revived this dormant project.


----------

